# Holiday treats



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What are your favorite holiday treats? The kids and I are going to make holiday treats for relatives for Christmas. So far on our list is candy cane bark, muddy buddies and chocolate covered rice Krispy treats


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Years ago I lucked into nonstick cast iron molds for old fashioned Christmas "clear toy" lollipops so they've become my Christmas thing. I haven't made them for a few years since my kids were grown but now that I have a grandson, I'd better get back in the habit. Mine are red (cinnamon), yellow (butterscotch) and green (spearmint). Tasty and pretty!


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

This year I'm doing decorated gingerbread men and mini pound cakes, Alton Brown's recipe.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Going to try Fruitcakes which I happen to enjoy.
Same thing with Divinity.
Meringue cookies too.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> Years ago I lucked into nonstick cast iron molds for old fashioned Christmas "clear toy" lollipops so they've become my Christmas thing. I haven't made them for a few years since my kids were grown but now that I have a grandson, I'd better get back in the habit. Mine are red (cinnamon), yellow (butterscotch) and green (spearmint). Tasty and pretty!


Those sound delicious


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

PlayingInDirt said:


> This year I'm doing decorated gingerbread men and mini pound cakes, Alton Brown's recipe.


Alton brown has some great recipes


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Going to try Fruitcakes which I happen to enjoy.
> Same thing with Divinity.
> Meringue cookies too.


Oh I love divinity,haven't had it in years


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

I forgot to add, I'd like to do some pistachio nougat also, big hit.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oregon1986 said:


> Those sound delicious


They are. But a pain to make so and pretty when they are finished.
This is what they look like (but mine are all Christmas molds)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I see what they are! I couldn't wrap my brain around it. there's a company about 60 miles away that has been making them for I don't know how many years. since I was a child. only Christmas time. very elaborate! my sd brought me some a couple years ago. first time I had them in years. so good! didn't know we could make them ourselves though.

I got my fruit in soak in rum now for more xmas cakes. that's what I give as gifts. made them twice already and my son absconded with them. just an hour ago he took the last lot. (poor boy is so deprived of food so I had to let him)

I also make unbaked cookies. rum balls and those balls with the cherry in the center that you make with confectioners sugar,butter ,coconut and almond flavoring also rainbow slices which are rolled and kept in freezer and cut when needed. they are nice sliced on a plate for company. of the baked ones. date squares are my favorite. ~Georgia


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> oh I see what they are! I couldn't wrap my brain around it. there's a company about 60 miles away that has been making them for I don't know how many years. since I was a child. only Christmas time. very elaborate! my sd brought me some a couple years ago. first time I had them in years. so good! didn't know we could make them ourselves though.
> 
> I got my fruit in soak in rum now for more xmas cakes. that's what I give as gifts. made them twice already and my son absconded with them. just an hour ago he took the last lot. (poor boy is so deprived of food so I had to let him)
> 
> I also make unbaked cookies. rum balls and those balls with the cherry in the center that you make with confectioners sugar,butter ,coconut and almond flavoring also rainbow slices which are rolled and kept in freezer and cut when needed. they are nice sliced on a plate for company. of the baked ones. date squares are my favorite. ~Georgia


You can usually buy the molds on eBay. Here are ones identical to one of mine:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-John-W...Chocolate-Candy-Molds-Lollipops-/291964538190

The recipe is just sugar, water and cream of tartar plus good quality flavoring and food color. You use a heavy rubber band to close hte halves of the molds. And you need a good candy thermometer. I used to take a day and make dozens of them. They are so pretty in a basket with cellophane around them gathered by Christmas ribbon.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lisa in WA said:


> View attachment 63544
> View attachment 63545
> 
> They are. But a pain to make so and pretty when they are finished.
> This is what they look like (but mine are all Christmas molds)


Oh wow those are pretty


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Very pretty Lisa in WA. Such wonderful ideas.

I'm going with... 
Broken Glass Christmas Jello, 
Soap Pop Jelly (Root Beer, Dr. Pepper...) served w/old fashioned vanilla ice cream (I canned these throughout the year),
Brandied Oranges served with a small dab of whipped cream.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that broken glass dessert look similar to what I make but I put it in a pan and cut into squares. we called them cut glass squares. gelatine and dream whip or cool whip goes in it also if I remember correctly. it's been a few years since I made them. think i'll make them again this year. ~Georgia


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

newfieannie said:


> that broken glass dessert look similar to what I make but I put it in a pan and cut into squares. we called them cut glass squares. gelatine and dream whip or cool whip goes in it also if I remember correctly. it's been a few years since I made them. think i'll make them again this year. ~Georgia


That's exactly what it is Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't know if you make these. one of my sons favorite unbaked cookies. Rainbow slices. it's just marshmallows, chocolate or cocoa, egg, icing sug, coconut,nuts all mixed together than rolled in more coconut to make a log then rolled tight in waxed paper and put in freezer. take out and slice when needed. I just had 3 with a cup of tea. nice for a quick snack for company too!. I made the cherry balls also







but they are not set yet. ~Georgia


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

newfieannie said:


> I don't know if you make these. one of my sons favorite unbaked cookies. Rainbow slices. it's just marshmallows, chocolate or cocoa, egg, icing sug, coconut,nuts all mixed together than rolled in more coconut to make a log then rolled tight in waxed paper and put in freezer. take out and slice when needed. I just had 3 with a cup of tea. nice for a quick snack for company too!. I made the cherry balls also
> View attachment 63678
> but they are not set yet. ~Georgia


Those look great


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made a few peanut butter cookies today. can't stand them myself! but my son does. I hate rolling all those little balls. I probably got them too big at the end because I couldn't take it anymore. i'll likely dream about them tonight. going to mix up batter for jam jams later







tonight and bake them tomorrow. ~Georgia


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This year I made and gave away peanut brittle and dark chocolate/cinnamon fudge. Usually I make caramel corn too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

last time I made peanut brittle I was still at home. mom and I made it every Christmas. I use to love it. can't eat the whole peanut but have no trouble in peanut brittle. I don't have moms recipe now but it must be easy to find one. I remember we use to melt the sug. slowly in a cast iron fry pan while dad was rolling the peanuts. we didn't have a food processor then. good old memories


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@newfieannie in case you're interested, I use a very simple microwave recipe for peanut brittle.
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/230555...ContentType=search results&clickId=cardslot 4
People really like it because while it tastes great, it's also easy to eat, not 'rock hard.'


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that looks so easy. i'll definitely try it. thanks a bunch!

I got up around 5am. last night was one of my better sleeping nights. so by 9am I had the jam jams done(mixed the batter last night) 2 pear loaves and bread put up. that's just about 800 cookies I got done now. and god knows how many loaves!

got them all in 2 freezers and the fridge upstairs. my son is coming to take everything on Saturday. he will distribute them to his friends families. lot of people he knows have lost their jobs this year and they all have kids. Saturday I got to start in and make a few things for myself for company.

you'll see a few pieces of apple there. mom always did that to keep the cookies soft. something about a gas that the apples emit. all I know is it works!







~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> made a few peanut butter cookies today. can't stand them myself! but my son does. I hate rolling all those little balls. I probably got them too big at the end because I couldn't take it anymore. i'll likely dream about them tonight. going to mix up batter for jam jams later
> View attachment 63764
> tonight and bake them tomorrow. ~Georgia


Thanks for posting these. My mom made those regularly when I was growing up. Lost her back in 85, wonderful memories of her and those cookies though!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made raisin buns today. I think they were the best tasting ones I've made. I added some orange juice and zest to my old recipe and soaked the raisins in sherry. got to make another batch though. had some guys in doing some work and they took off with half of them.








mom use to roll and cut her raisin buns but I don't like all that mess so I add a little more milk and just drop them. I can't ever remember when there wasn't a can of raisin buns in the pantry when I was growing up.~Georgia


----------

